# 91 Maxima SE 5speed



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Is this a limited slip or not? THe books at Napa for tranny axles seals are worthless.

Thanks
Terryg


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

terryg911 said:


> Is this a limited slip or not? THe books at Napa for tranny axles seals are worthless.
> 
> Thanks
> Terryg


non-LSD. VE (92-94 SE) got the LSD


----------

